# Roubaix Frames: SL2 vs. SL3 vs. S-Works



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Because of my size, and proportions, the 61cm Roubaix is one of very few stock frames that fits me well, and has the stable handling I prefer. Specialized is also the main line carried by the LBS team I ride with, so I'm considering picking one up as my main road racing and training bike. It's unlikely that I could get a good enough deal (or sell enough of my other stuff) to swing the S-Works (11r) frame, so the SL3 (10r) frame is more likely. It might also work out better for me to get the SL3 Expert Compact (Ultegra), or Comp (8r)Compact Rival bike, put my nicer parts on it (Red, Force, hand-built wheels), and sell the rest, or put it on my wife's or cross bikes.

Especially for the larger sizes, has anyone compared the ride or stiffness of the 8r, 10r, and 11r frames? I realize that the 8r is the "old" frame, with external cables (which I prefer), and somewhat different construction, although the geometry is supposed to be the same. The difference in weight would be nice to know, but probably not available. I might also be able to find a 2010 SL2 frame or bike, so I'd be interested to know the differences in ride between the 2010 and 2011. 

Please post the frame size, and your weight, if you have any comparisons. Thanks!


----------



## drewbush (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a 2010 Roubaix Expert(9r) in a 61cm. Put about 1000 miles on it so far. Like it, but I have no reference to campare it too. I had ridden a 2009 comp a year before at a dealer, but you cant really compare it since it was a parking lot test ride. The components work well( full Ultegra), have no real issues with the bike at all. Oh and im 6'2 and just 205lbs. The only thing I noticed is the saddle will creak every now and then, I think its tellnig me to loose some weight. 

This bike is a demo bike I purchased from my local dealer and it was never really ridden, maybe one parking lot ride before i test rode it. I got it in August when they were blowing out the 2010s since the 11s were showing up on the floor. It was the same price as a 2010 compact at clearance price. I couldnt pass up that deal.

Oh, I forgot to add this is a SL model and is the same frame as the Pro level Roubaix, just different components.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

drewbush said:


> I have a 2010 Roubaix Expert(9r) in a 61cm. Put about 1000 miles on it so far. Like it, but I have no reference to campare it too. I had ridden a 2009 comp a year before at a dealer, but you cant really compare it since it was a parking lot test ride. The components work well( full Ultegra), have no real issues with the bike at all. Oh and im 6'2 and just 205lbs. The only thing I noticed is the saddle will creak every now and then, I think its tellnig me to loose some weight.
> 
> This bike is a demo bike I purchased from my local dealer and it was never really ridden, maybe one parking lot ride before i test rode it. I got it in August when they were blowing out the 2010s since the 11s were showing up on the floor. It was the same price as a 2010 compact at clearance price. I couldnt pass up that deal.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to add this is a SL model and is the same frame as the Pro level Roubaix, just different components.


At 6ft 2 on a 61 frame you must be awfully stretched out- Specialized themselves recommend a 58 frame even at 6 ft 3.....


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

carrock said:


> At 6ft 2 on a 61 frame you must be awfully stretched out- Specialized themselves recommend a 58 frame even at 6 ft 3.....


Some of us like smaller frames, some of us like larger. I am 6'0" and ride a 58 Roubaix Expert. I could ride a 56, but I like how the 58 fits me better.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

BluesDawg said:


> Some of us like smaller frames, some of us like larger. I am 6'0" and ride a 58 Roubaix Expert. I could ride a 56, but I like how the 58 fits me better.


Me too- I'm 5 11 with a 58 roubaix with a 90mm stem- I wanted the head tube height of the 58 and there's only 17mm difference in the top tube length between 58 and 56 in any case


----------



## D_D (Mar 20, 2011)

I was able to get my hands on a 2009 S-Works SL2 10r frame and built it up for a bit cheaper than a 2011 8r. I don't know if I this was really a good deal but at least I feel like the bike is a bit rarer and fits me. I have seen a number of the one or two year old frames available and you should be able to get a good deal. I am 6' 1" with a 34 inch inseam riding a 58.


----------



## drewbush (Aug 16, 2009)

carrock said:


> At 6ft 2 on a 61 frame you must be awfully stretched out- Specialized themselves recommend a 58 frame even at 6 ft 3.....



Not really, I have long arms for my height. I also was fitted at the dealer, and he says I was well in the range. I guess it comes down to comfort.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

drewbush said:


> Not really, I have long arms for my height. I also was fitted at the dealer, and he says I was well in the range. I guess it comes down to comfort.


I know that on the competitive cyclist fit calculator the "French Fit" has me on a 58 whereas I am supposed to fit on a 56 according to specialized.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Bump

OP; did you make a decision? Hope to hear about your process and choice if you have time.

FWIW (albeit a little late) I rode a 2010 Roubaix SL Expert FACT 9 (frame 61cm with Mavic Ksyrium SL’s) for about 1500 miles before a fire melted it all. Then purchased a 2010 S Works Roubaix SL2 FACT 10 (Frame 61cm with Shimano WH 7900 C24 TL) and did notice immediately the additional stiffness between SL & SL2 (trying best to adjust for S Works parts including Crank). All in all it’s a real “go forward” stiffness in frame with the SL2 felt and enhanced with the S Works compilation of parts.

All that said; the original Roubaix Expert with 6700 was absolutely fine (probably one of the “best-bang-for-your-buck” bikes out there) and got me up and down some steep CO locations without ever pedaling squares going up or over-modulating going down. Damn fine bike that Expert that really matched every advancement in my engine improvement…I never felt like the Expert held me back but rather was patient with my improvements. The S Works build of course is a little less patient and has raised the standard for me :thumbsup:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

carrock said:


> At 6ft 2 on a 61 frame you must be awfully stretched out- Specialized themselves recommend a 58 frame even at 6 ft 3.....


I'm 6'2" and find a 58cm to be perfect. Can't imagine a 61cm, but... to each his own.


----------



## DOmed (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

I'm stuck between a SL2 Rival build or a SL3 Force build. Being a med student, I'll put a ton of miles on this summer and then ride it a few times a week when school starts. And then up on the trainer it'll go when the lovely weather in chicago changes. Or, the SL2 with Force... my LBS is really good on building what you want. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Get the SL3. Its the current iteration and rides better, from what I understand. I don't think there is much difference between Force and Rival. I wouldn't want either but, if you're on a budget get the SL3 as it overshadows the group choice. Having said that, I have the SL2 Roubaix and have put about 10K miles on it. Its really a great bike.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Get the SL3. Its the current iteration and rides better, from what I understand. I don't think there is much difference between Force and Rival. I wouldn't want either but, if you're on a budget get the SL3 as it overshadows the group choice.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

If the S-works is the 11r frame and the Pro and Expert are the 10r and 9r frames, what does the SL2 or SL3 designate, components?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The SL3 is the newer design, so its more than components. It has internal routing, a more compliant rear end, a stiffer front end, stiffer bb, ligher weight, etc. The difference are evolutionary, not revolutionary. The SL2 Roubaix is a fine bike, the SL3 just has some minor improvements.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I have a 2008 S-Works Roubaix (FACT 10r), but the BB developed some clicking problems. It is a new bike, bought in the fall of 2010. The shop could not open the BB (yeah that is scary, but what can I do), so Specialized took the bike to fix it and supplied a test bike. The test bike is the new 2011 SL3 Roubaix Expert (FACT 10r, full Ultegra with Fulcrum 4 wheels). A very, very nice bike indeed.

Maybe I am just imagining, but I think the 2011 bike is less compliant, meaning it offers a slightly less “muted” ride. Of course, one might say that the new 2011 bike offers a more “lively” ride, so this may be a plus for many riders. Maybe this is on purpose, since many people do not like the dampened characteristics that some CF bikes have. My point is that S-Works and Pro/Expert bikes might have different lay-up schedules to achieve desired results. It is arguable if the average rider can feel that. I am a mtb racer with tons of riding experience and I am not 100% sure myself.  Anyway, I am not trying to justify the S-Works frame. I just wanted to provide another data point. BTW I weigh 155lbs.


----------

